# Random Reboots Galore!



## jacobsmolik1 (Nov 29, 2011)

I have been running the latest Infected Rom by Virus for a few weeks with no issues whatsoever. Recently though, I started getting random reboots. This was something that I had never had to deal with before. I have wiped, reinstalled, flashed new kernels, and eventually I decided to switch to Killasense. Even after all of that the reboots have persisted. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Are you oc? Using a task killer? I am running the same rom with no reboots. Is it overheating?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jacobsmolik1 (Nov 29, 2011)

I am overclocked, but I don't have any task killers. I am not experiencing any overheating either. Could I have messed up the processor?


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

What are your oc settings? We will go from there

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jacobsmolik1 (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm on interactivex governor with max at 1408 and min at 245 I believe. I use rom toolbox if that matters at all. I don't really mess with build.prop or any kind of kernel tweaks. The only thing I can think of that of that I have changed in the past month is my recovery. I switched from CWM to 4Ext. Is it possible that the switch could have triggered this? I haven't thought of that yet.


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

What radio are you using ? Not the latest one by chance, are you ?


----------



## jacobsmolik1 (Nov 29, 2011)

I am not on the newest, but I am unsure of which one I am on. It's been a long time since I've flashed any radios.
Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Maybe try to bump your low number up to 365 I think. See how that does. I am running the same recovery and been flawless. Maybe get rid of the toolbox and try no frill oc app.

Are you under volting your phone?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

jacobsmolik1 said:


> The only thing I can think of that of that I have changed in the past month is my recovery. I switched from CWM to 4Ext. Is it possible that the switch could have triggered this?


 No, the recovery program will NOT have anything to do with reboots like this. It is NOT running while you're phone is on.


----------



## jacobsmolik1 (Nov 29, 2011)

I will try to bumping it up and will given update later. As far as undervolted, I am not.


----------



## mad96 (Aug 23, 2011)

I had the same thing happen after I installed 4ext, once I flashed cwm back to my phone all was good and I tried multiple times as I wanted a touch rec. Same result everytime, I hope this is not your problem but it won't hurt to try good luck.


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Last thing I can think of is your battery. Do you have another battery?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jacobsmolik1 (Nov 29, 2011)

Ok so I have been at work all day and my phone has not rebooted one time. I connect to my work's wifi for the majority of the day unless I have to travel, then it is mostly 4G. I had zero issues right up to the point that I pulled in my driveway and got in my house. Since I have been home, maybe 20 minutes, it has rebooted three times. I use wifi here at home as well, but I have to use the wireless extender from Big Red to get any sort of reception. Is this a possible cause? As far as my battery, I have an aftermarket extended battery from seidio. I do have an extra battery, two in fact, but they are the standard size.


----------



## ByteSizeSln (Nov 27, 2011)

Are you running, more or less, a bare-bones ROM install? I found that if I installed all of my apps (not including data <- Important; via TiBu), some were pesky, to say the least. Maybe a third-party (not ROM-based) application? Also, I found that some apps, if moved to SD, misbehave. Maybe a bare install (wiping cache, dalvik, /data, and /system), then add your favorite apps back VERY selectively. Might want to find a stable point of reference, then work from there (different ROM, radio, etc).


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

You downloaded any new app? my wife's phone starts rebooting and freezing when my son downloaded a crap load of apps

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Have you updated your radio to the latest one. Might be a communication problem between your signal booster and your phone.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jacobsmolik1 (Nov 29, 2011)

No I haven't updated. I haven't had any issues out of my current radio but I'll try a new one and see what that does.


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Well I was just thinking if your problems started at your house and you have one of those signal boosters. Maybe theres a communication problem between the two? Not like you cant flash back the old radios lol.


----------



## jacobsmolik1 (Nov 29, 2011)

Just want to say thanks to all of you guys for the helpful suggestions. Changing radios has seemed to have been the key! You guys are awesome.


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Not a problem as its what we are here for to help out each other.


----------

